

Spartan Ajax - No more HTML  - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/projects/36-web/336-spartan-ajax-no-more-html.html

======
ihumanable
This is not a new idea, look at Cappuccino and Atlas.

Lots of systems allow one to build an interface up programatically but they
often provide the declarative model as well (Look at Google's Android
platform) because any non-trivial interface results in a LOT of code.

Markup is very good at implicit relationships, this is stuff that takes up
space and time in code. I think the other big drawback is that you can write
markup and a rendering engine or whatever consumer of that markup can attempt
to optimize the interface creation, maybe its faster to instantiate 100 table
cells and then make the rows and then the table, if this code is editable you
could inadvertently mess up your code.

Either way it seems like a lot of work for no gain, you end up with a big pile
of interface and if its markup or code or whatever, if its written by a tool
its going to be no fun to manually work with.

